# Public Service for those coming to Montreal in June



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

In view of our next reunion in June, those of you who are planning to come to Montreal should not miss ATWATER MARKET. Les Douceurs is my very favorite shop there. Impressed with the wall of sauces? Wait 'till you see the wall of olive oils and vinegars and olives and all sorts of condiments! They also have a huge variety of spices from the World.

Next, a trip to JEAN-TALON MARKET, located just a short subway ride from Downtown, is also a must see.

Of course, Montreal is best known for restaurants, many of which are on a par with those of Paris and New York and that must surely be the main focus for visitors from Cheftalk.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I got my hotel confirmation yesterday:bounce:


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

This is exciting KyleW and I look forward to meeting you in the flesh.

Who's next, um?


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Me I hope. But when in June is it? Where are you staying Kyle?

Jock


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Wish I could be there!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

KyleW will be my neighbour for 3 days. I hope he's no trouble!! 

ChefDavidSimpson: I wished, silently, that you could make it...


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

What's the name of the place Kimmie. My confirm is at work.

And my behavior should be of no concern!


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Sigh!!!!!!!!!!! I just might go now!!! LOL LOL!!!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Do come, the more the merrier. 

There is more to Montreal than restaurants and public markets. Think shops, Dante, Zone, Arthur Quentin, Cucina, Miyamoto, La maison d'Émilie, Gourmet Laurier....


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Geez! Thank God for the favorable exchange rate


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Is Arthur Quentin still around? That's where I had my wedding registry... What a beautiful store!

You guys are really making me miss Mtl...


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Les Passants du Sans Soucy
171 rue St-Paul 
Old Montreal, Québec 
Telephone: (514) 842-2634 

One of the first B&Bs in Old Montreal has a lot more going for it than that enviable distinction. Indeed, it almost qualifies as a boutique hotel, but with much lower prices. Housed in a renovated 1723 building, it makes the most of its stone walls and exposed dark ceiling beams, using them to contain brass or wrought-iron beds and cushy sofas. A fireplace is the focal point of the common room. Breakfast includes café au lait and pain au chocolat. 

For this one, reservations should be made very very soon. It's really nice and quite reasonable.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

My room is $120/night Canadian, which is about $75 US. Also It's JazzFest that weekend so booking early is key.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

c'mon Kyle, $120 Canadian has got to be more like $7.50 US, I'm just kidding though !!, Anyway Kimmie when is this get together happening, I need to know so that I can book holidays from work. I mean my parents and I are planning a trip to Montreal this summer anyway, I would just like to sort of get a target date to book around.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

It had better be happening the weekend of June 28th cuz that's when my reservation is for


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

You guys are such a scream...:lol: :lol:


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

What are you waiting for Anneke? Come for a visit!  


Is the most awesome girlfriend coming with you Kyle? Are you driving or flying in? Depending on condition a shuttle service may be available.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I am hopeful that M.A.G. will be joining us on Saturday. I think flying is the best transport as others would eat up too much of the weekend. Looks like round trip from NYC can be had for about $230.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

OK, at last I got around to making hotel reservations. Of course I paid dearly for procrastinating because all the small B&Bs with good prices are booked up by now so we are at the Renaissance in down town Montreal. (The "we" is my wife, May and myself.)
Next question, has a time and place for meeting been established yet? I know we have a code name (cheftalk) but where and when?
BTW, if anybody hears of a B&B vacancy, please let me know. Thanks. I'm really looking forward to this.

Jock


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I think there is a B&B association in Montreal. I'll look into it tomorrow and will let you know.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Thank you Isa. You are very kind  

Jock


----------

